# Growth between my dog's toes - Need advice! THX!



## leteruel

Hi, my name is Luis and I am writing to you to ask for advice regarding Milo, my 8yr old beagle. My wife and I today noticed a strange growth between his pads on his right rear leg. I am attaching a picture to show what it looks like (growth 1). At the same time we found he had another growth similar to this one on his front leg, in between his pads (growth 2).

Before I take him to the vet I would like to hear your thoughts about it since I don't want to go uninformed. He doesn't seem to be in pain but he would now and then lick it (he licks everything under the sun so we didn't pay too much attention to it).

I appreciate your help and thanks you in advance for any comment you could make on this regard.

Best Regards
Luis


----------



## Keechak

Never seen anything like it. I must add tho, he needs his nails clipped baddly.


----------



## Willowy

Eww. Looks like plantar warts in humans. The vet should take a look before they get larger and cause him real discomfort.


----------



## leteruel

Thanks everyone for your comments. Funny that you mentioned the rather long nails since we noticed the growth when we looked at his nails too see if he needed them trimmed... 
We will be going to the vet on friday so I will make sure to let you know what he said about it.

Thanks once again!!
Regards
Luis


----------



## cshellenberger

It could be several things, however nobody here is qualified to diagnose over the intenet. 

Take your dog to the vet, they are the best qualified to figure out what's going on. 

Also you should know this section is fo the discussion of DIAGNOSED conditions, not for asking the members (who are NOT veterinarians) what the problem COULD be. 

When you find out from your vet WHAT the problem is, we can discuss the diagnosis 'til the cows come home.


----------



## leteruel

I'm sorry I seem to have missed the point of the forum, but as I stated on my first post all I wanted was to get some opinions so I can do some research and avoid going to the vet clueless (sometimes even us can refresh the vet's mind about some diseases they may discard, happened some time ago when I took Milo to have his knee checked...).

I will make sure I share with you the diagnosis given by the vet once we visit him.

Thanks once again

Luis


----------



## Keechak

any word?.....


----------



## lala59

Hi, my dog had an identical growth pop up a few weeks ago. I took her to the vet and they couldn't tell me what it was. I have her scheduled to have it removed in less than a week, but then we will have to wait for a biopsy. I was hoping find out what the growth on your dog was.


----------

